# Nvidia Geforce GT 520MX on ASUS X53SC-SX492D



## Micheal (Apr 10, 2012)

I just bought a laptop ASUS X53SC-SX492D from letsbuy.com
You can check up the specifications on google.

Problem is after installing windows, i installed the motherboard drivers (as is done usually). Now both intel HD drivers and nvidia geforce drivers got installed. The system reconizes both but windows by default runs on the internal IntelHD graphics.

I was trying various wallpapers on the background but all seemed to lack lustre compared to my desktop. I wanna use the discrete graphics as default. Please help guys...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2012)

will drain your battery faster. 

and due to Nvidia Optimus, dedicated GPU is used when there is graphics load. i think you can force windows to use 520MX from Nvidia driver settings page.


----------



## Micheal (Apr 11, 2012)

tried selecting "preferred graphics processor" on the "manage 3d settings page" to nvidia geforce gt520mx. still nothing changed.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2012)

then i have no idea. ask in Asus's own forum. they'll know about this better.


----------

